# A Few Gattys I Made.



## davea (Feb 19, 2015)

Here are a few gattys I made.

The Hathcock (shot front and back), is well, a...errr......Hathcock copy made from Padauk, ash, korina forks, walnut and flamed maple. (I have to say, after owning the proper G10 version, a wood version is no where near as good. The G10 version just feels so much better, its just with wood, it can be made more 'bling')

The pickle fork ones are variations on a theme.

The larger ones are a mash of a few designs.

The one with the block of wood was from a block of birch. Sketched shape onto wood, cut out, Dremelled into shape. (Is that a proper adjective - Dremelled?!?)

I used car spray - clear laquer, a few coats, sanding with wet and dry(1500) between each coat. (labourious, but wih enough coats, its gets a good shine.)

They are all full of mistakes as with each one, I couldn't wait to get them finished and have a go, so impatience ruled here!

Also, its been years since i did anything with wood, so it was a massive learning curve, frustrating, but fun!

It was basically all done with a jigsaw, dremel.......and much Yorkshire Tea.

.......and no I can't align wood, cut or sand straight. I'm good at curves though...its a work in progress!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Great work buddy. I love them all. Uve Got Years Of Fun Ahead of you. Cool looking shooters all of em


----------



## davea (Feb 19, 2015)

Its where the impatience to finish them came from, got the bug to make them straight away!

But learnt that putting the time into the finish sanding really does make the difference.

I took the building of them from how top end electric guitars are made. Usually long pieces of different wood with veneers for strength in the neck, with the same or one piece of wood and cap wood(s) for the body. I sort of saw the slingshots as mini guitar bodies. Same process.

Anyone up for doing a flying V or Gibson Explorer slingshot?!? ........or this design for inspiration! - http://www.bcrich.com/products/view/nj-retro-warlock-njrwgqcsbp


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

They all look great.


----------



## davea (Feb 19, 2015)

Forgot to say, I used that microwave trick to dry out the birch.

I just put the rough cut block in a freezer bag and did 1 min. intervals with a 700w microwave, until no more water came out.

Cracks happened, as likely, but cut to the core of the block and it was fine.

Downside, it produces a lot of waste and you would have to epoxy cracks up, so I guess only use well seasoned wood with the best stuff, as you don't want to waste much of that.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job buddy!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nice looking shooters,if i didn't tell you before welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi end welcome 
they look light years better than my slingers ;-) 
Cheerio


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice work!! Guitars are great inspiration, I had a Kramer Neptune NJ once.....


----------



## davea (Feb 19, 2015)

A few for inspiration. There are literally thousands -

http://www.ozbassforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=7631 - Ritter bass Blue Poplar Burl Roya. (Ritter made the 'worlds most expensive bass.' Lots of 5AAAAA wood and bling. Maybe a 'worlds most expensive slingshot' - after last laquer coat, dip in bucket of diamonds!

http://www.wynguitars.com/guitars-in-progress-film-at-11/ - a guitar build in progress.

http://www.conklinguitars.com/custom_8_string_bass_maple_purpleheart.html# - conklin guitars.

http://www.gmcbasses.co.uk/GMCBasses/bass5Diary2.htm - gmcbasses.


----------

